# Eye advice?



## DShain (Sep 8, 2011)

I've watched and read many tutorials, but I've been at a loss for how to approach a very particular character's eyes. It is a lot like a chameleon, so these eyes appear to "bulge" out of the head to a reasonable extent.

I liked the concept of resen, but I need to be able to see through these dome-eyes. This design does not have tear-ducts to use to see through as a substitute. I thought that, instead of the traditional resen people use, I may be able to mold my own eyes in a hemisphere form using the same transparent materials used in goggles, but I'm not sure how possible this is.

Admittedly, and I hope this is okay, he is more of a cosplay than an original fursuit idea (which I would like to attempt when I have more experience), but it is basically an anthropomorphic chameleon regardless so I felt it should fit all right here. I also feel you all would have better-suited advise for this project than cosplayers may.
I'll include a quick sketch I've done of the character:








Or maybe you have a better idea and could share this with me?  I'm pretty new to suiting, but I've been learning quite a bit about it and know it is something I would like to pursue.


----------



## Bir (Sep 8, 2011)

I saw a rabbit costume with some awesome bulging eyes once, and they were made out of one half of a clear plastic christmas ornament.


----------



## DShain (Sep 8, 2011)

Bir said:


> I saw a rabbit costume with some awesome bulging eyes once, and they were made out of one half of a clear plastic christmas ornament.



Excellent idea, I think I may look into this. Thank you very much, Bir!
I don't suppose you may know where on the internet I could find a photo of their suit to take a peek at?


----------



## morphology (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's an idea for bulging eyes if you still wanna use resin.  You can buy a medium-cure or fast cure clear resin and if you're careful with the pouring and agitating the resin you can get it relatively bubble-free:

1. Take a Christmas bulb and cover it in Rebound silicone to make a mold, then cover that in plaster after its cured.
2. Either pour some resin to create giant half-sphere blanks, or use a slush cast to make hollow shells.  Remove from the mold and cut them into halves or the shape you need.

Making giant half spheres might/ probably will alter the vision somewhat; the hollow half-shells would probably be better vision-wise.  Though hollow half shells will be a bit harder in keeping bubbles out.


----------



## DShain (Sep 8, 2011)

morphology said:


> Here's an idea for bulging eyes if you still wanna use resin.  You can buy a medium-cure or fast cure clear resin and if you're careful with the pouring and agitating the resin you can get it relatively bubble-free:
> 
> 1. Take a Christmas bulb and cover it in Rebound silicone to make a mold, then cover that in plaster after its cured.
> 2. Either pour some resin to create giant half-sphere blanks, *or use a slush cast to make hollow shells.  Remove from the mold and cut them into halves or the shape you need.*
> ...



This is a great idea too. This crossed my mind, but I'm still unsure of the procedure. Is there a guide anywhere that can help me in "slushing" these hollow shells? Thank you very much for the response!


----------



## Bir (Sep 8, 2011)

This is one made with what looks like half plastic spheres. And they come in all sizes, so you could even get bigger ones if needed.






PLEASE NOTE: I did not make this fursuit! I am simply using this as a reference for the answer to a question. Please visit stuffedpandastudios.com to find out everything about this suit.


----------



## Deo (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe coffee sieves? Paint the wire and still have full visibility. http://fentrader.com/images/sieve1.jpg

Or some giant clear bowl/easter egg. Like this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3680400/

this link also has more on bulding eyes and how-to/tutorial/the-making-of: http://fursuit.livejournal.com/3959315.html


----------



## morphology (Sep 9, 2011)

DShain said:


> This is a great idea too. This crossed my mind, but I'm still unsure of the procedure. Is there a guide anywhere that can help me in "slushing" these hollow shells? Thank you very much for the response!



This is basically how to slush cast in order to make a resin outer shell to be filled with foam, but the procedure is similar for a hollow piece.  I also suggest the step-by-step walkthroughs of Volpin Props and Qarrezel's tutorial found in her Deviantart.  That way you'll get a feel on how to make and use the mold.

For the clearest results I recommend a clear resin.  I would not recommend the Crystal Clear Smooth-On resins as they are highly toxic and require a respirator when mixing the formula.  A transparent resin will work, especially if you plan to paint parts of it.  The Smoothcast 320 resin I use for my masks comes in a transparent yellow color when mixed and cured and with proper work can have relatively few bubbles (disclaimer: I still get a lot of bubbles in my masks so you'll probably have to find some tutorials for reducing bubblage).

Now to actual slush casting: Slush casting is basically where you create a hollow shell by pouring some resin into the mold and slowly rotating it so that the inside of the mold gets even coverage.  You can use a machine to rotate a mold or your own hands.  The resins come in different curing times (from like 7 minutes to a day) and how long the curing time is dictates how long you're going to have to rotate the mold.  With an easy shape like a Christmas bulb you could have it mechanically rotated but I recommend a fast-curing resin just so you have to roll it for a few minutes.  You keep adding more resin and keep rolling until you get the desired thickness, adding more resin before the previous layer sets.  I recommend having a friend present for this; one person to roll the mold while the second prepares the resin mixture.  The resin is irritating to the touch so wear gloves, goggles, and preferrably a surgical mask to keep the smelly fumes out, and also work in a ventilated room.  A medium sized room with an open door will work.  

Miscellaneous things about slush casting I've noticed:
-as you mix the resin components the mixture will get hot.  That means you are running out of time and it is curing.  Get the mix into the mold before it starts heating up.  A hot mix also increases the chances of bubbles getting trapped.
-follow the directions to the letter.  I have messed up more than a few times because of this, getting sticky or flimsy results. 
-after setting, give the resin a few hours to fully cure to ensure maximum hardness.

I hope that helps!


----------

